# 2016 Chevrolet Spark Review



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

​




> *It’s 2016 and cars are more of everything – they have more features, more safety equipment, more space and all that comes for more money.*
> 
> If that’s a problem for you, there are a few cars that come with limited equipment and a low price tag, but be warned that when you make the jump to the ultra-basic cars, there’s a huge chance you may regret it and miss all those niceties you take for granted.
> 
> ...


Read more about the 2016 Chevrolet Spark Review at AutoGuide.com.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

> _ so getting in requires a twist of a lock and when you get out, you have to lock the door manually before you take off._


_

Oh poor baby....
_


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

whooo is me, i cant be bothered to lock my doors by hand. how ever will i live. forgot you can lock the door when its open, get out, then shut it.. doors locked and walk away


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

the only problem i see is why the heck does a super budget car have a back up camera and not a/c?


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

This car and the (not)Mini Coutryman were my favorite cars at the auto show. I'll probably have on as my work beater in a few years. The reviewed model has more feature than my Cavalier Z22 (Z22 is canadian for base model 5spd, am/fm radio,manual locks/windows, and rear defroster. Not to be confused with Z24 sport model!) so it will be a good upgrade.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

It's a cute car, but $13.5K seems a little high for such a small car. Maybe some incentives will move it into a better price range. The door and trunk locks wouldn't bother me at all, and neither would the window cranks. But I would never own a car without A/C. Hopefully that can be added for a good price without having to add a ton of other features.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> the only problem i see is why the heck does a super budget car have a back up camera and not a/c?


Back up camera is required by law this year for all new vehicles sold in America. I'm sure that's the only reason. 

I feel like a cheap little small car for daily driving would be fun...maybe I wouldn't like it so much living with it every day. But in theory, it sounds neat! Lol!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

